# Bulb



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, I have a question about bulb. Recently I bought a remote controlled bulb for my room, but its much darker as expected. It says Actual Lumens 900, but in reality it looks more like 200 lumens or so. It is this bulb:

E27 4W RGB LED Globe Bulb w/ Remote Controller (AC 85-265V) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

The other one I bought there was plain white energy saving bulb with 7W and 450 lumnes and is bright as it should be.

Any ideas why?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

LED lights never put out as incandescent bulbs. Now Cree LED at better but I don't think you find RGB Cree bulbs with E27 base. You will need a power source other than standard line voltage.

I have one of these 4w RGB and it puts out the same as incandescent night light.

BG


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> LED lights never put out as incandescent bulbs. Now Cree LED at better but I don't think you find RGB Cree bulbs with E27 base. You will need a power source other than standard line voltage.
> 
> I have one of these 4w RGB and it puts out the same as incandescent night light.
> 
> BG


Ok I understand. But you think if Id buy like 10W lamp similar to the one I shown in first post would light brighter? What I like is that I can power it on and off via remote, etc...


----------

